# sat 24th



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

was to the beach at navarre i forget who i ran into but he posts on here 
again i thank you for paddeling my bait out 
i finally got to hear the reel take off around 930 by the time i got to it it was quiet i left the rod out till we were getting ready to leave and when i started reeling i felt weight on the end and set the hook sweet got the shark to where the waves were breaking on the beach and it threw the hook looked about 3 feet and i didnt get to take out the hook so sharks 1 "behappy" 0 getting closer though again i appreciate the help getting the bait out couldnt have done it without ya ill try again next week
my dad showed up after you left and caught a really nice bluefish just shy of 21 inches all i actually landed was a ladyfish and hardheads 
gl everyone im not going to give up on the toothy critters yet


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey that was me that paddled your bait out. Glad you had some action! Let me know next time you go and I'll see about getting the yak out there again.


----------

